# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  شواء في المنزل كلكم تفضلو ( تصويري )

## همسة ألم

ها دخلتوا يلا عفيه على الشطار 
بس قبل لاتشوفوا الصورادفعوا 
فلوس,كل صوره بفلوس
والقيمةعادانتون وكرمكم
تصويري موداك الزروديعني يفشل 
بس حطيته علشانكم موتفشلوني 
أخليكم مع الصور

----------


## همسة ألم

هاقد عدنا  :bigsmile: 

وأخير إستوى اللحم ,,,

 هذا اللحم في الخبر بس الضواه صارعليه معليش ,,,


وهذي سلمكم الله طماطيه شويناها >>> شر بلا حدود







وأخيرا جاء دور السلطة  

 


وبس  :amuse: 
ها ويش رايكم ؟!
تحياتووووووووو  :embarrest:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هلا والله 

ماني ماني شهيتيني 
ولووو اني بعد صورت لكم مشوينا بس ابي من عندش بعد هع هع 
لكن صااار قديم راح للصفحة الثانية هههه
اني اول وحده بشتري سندويشه لحم مشوي فيها اللي ابي واهم شي الشطه هع هع 

الحين جايه لش بالطريق اني عازمة روحي خخخ

يسلمو هموووسه على الصور 
لا عدمنا جديدك

----------


## همسة ألم

عواميه صفوانيه 
ههههههههههه 
غالي والطلب رخيص 
تعالي لينا أحنا حاضرين 
بن حط لش صاص ( شطه ) 
لين مايطلع النار من فمك >>> أقول ليكم شر بلا حدود 
شرفتينا بمرورك الحلو يا حلو 
لا تحرمينا من شوفتك 
تحياتوووووووووووووووو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الله شهيتيني

واني بدفع 5 ريال


أبغى
هههههههههه


لك مني تقيم

تستاهلي


تحياتي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*هههههه دامك شهيتينا اني بجي بس بلاش*

*يسلمو عللطرح*

*موفقين*

*,,*

----------


## أعشق أمي

يم يم
شهيتيني الله يغربل ابليسش
خلاص الليله اني في بيتكم
ولك مني احلى تقيم
تحياتي......

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياي شهيتيني
عليكم بالعافيه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

شكله لذيذ


صار نفسي فيه خلاص اعزمي عضوات منتدى الناصره 



على مشوي لأنك حسرتينا

----------


## THE LOoRD

*يم يم يم والله حمستيني شكلي الليلة بشوي الينا في البيت*
*وبسوي دجاج ولحم يسلموو عالطرح وعليكم بالعافيه وصحة على قلبوكم او اقصد بطونكم* 
*تقبلي مروري البسيط خيتي ولاعدمناك من كل جديد* 
*تحياتي لك ابو جاسم*

----------


## همس الصمت

ياعلي شهيتيني هموس
أمممممممم
من زمان ماسوينا مشويات في البيت
خلاص بعطيك الي تبينه بس عطيني 
عليكم بألف عافية يارب
والله يعطيك الف عافية على التحسير ..
دمتِ بخير..

----------


## القمر الجميل

عليكم بالف عافيه شهيتيني

----------


## همسة ألم

> الله شهيتيني
> 
> واني بدفع 5 ريال
> 
> 
> أبغى
> هههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



ههههه 
ترى بلاش بس حبيت اتغلى عليكم  :toung: 
تسلمي حبيبتي كلك ذوووق 
ومشكورة على مرورك بصفحتي 
تحياتوووو  :embarrest:

----------


## همسة ألم

> *هههههه دامك شهيتينا اني بجي بس بلاش*
> 
> *يسلمو عللطرح*
> 
> *موفقين*
> 
> *,,*



تعالي حياك الله 
إذا ماتوسعكم الدار توسعكم عيوني ,,
تسلمي لمروك بصفحتي  :bigsmile: 
تحياتووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> يم يم
> شهيتيني الله يغربل ابليسش
> خلاص الليله اني في بيتكم
> ولك مني احلى تقيم
> تحياتي......



ياهلا بيك 
حياك الله في إي وقت ,,
مو إحنا إتفقنا على جمعه 
خلاص بنسويها عما قريب ,,
 :embarrest:  تسلمي يالغاليه على أحلى مرور 
تحياتووووووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> ياي شهيتيني
> عليكم بالعافيه



 الله يعافيك يااحلى عفاف 
تسلمي لمرورك بصفحتي المتواضعة 
نورتينا ,, ياهلا بيك 
تحياتووووووووووو  :amuse:

----------


## همسة ألم

> شكله لذيذ
> 
> 
> صار نفسي فيه خلاص اعزمي عضوات منتدى الناصره 
> 
> 
> 
> على مشوي لأنك حسرتينا



أنتون معزمون بدون مااقول ليكم 
وإذا راح عليكم هذي المره المرات الجايه 
تنتظرنا ,,,
إسمحوا لي على تحسيركم  :toung: 
شرفتينا بمرورك الحلو 
تحياتووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> *يم يم يم والله حمستيني شكلي الليلة بشوي الينا في البيت*
> *وبسوي دجاج ولحم يسلموو عالطرح وعليكم بالعافيه وصحة على قلبوكم او اقصد بطونكم* 
> *تقبلي مروري البسيط خيتي ولاعدمناك من كل جديد* 
> *تحياتي لك ابو جاسم*



خلاص أنت سوي 
وعزمنا عليه ,,
الله يسلمك أخوي ,, الله يعفيك 
هههه
تسلم أخوي على مرورك الذي أشرقت صفحتي بوجودك 
لا تحرمنا من شوفتك في المواضيع 
تحياتووووووووووو  :amuse:

----------


## همسة ألم

> ياعلي شهيتيني هموس
> 
> أمممممممم
> من زمان ماسوينا مشويات في البيت
> خلاص بعطيك الي تبينه بس عطيني 
> عليكم بألف عافية يارب
> والله يعطيك الف عافية على التحسير ..
> 
> دمتِ بخير..



 هههه
أنا ماابغى إلاسلامتك يالغالية 
خلاص باشر باجي عند باب بيتكم وباجيب ليكم 
المشوي ,,
الله يعافيك  :wink: 
تسلمي حبيبتي على مرورك الراااااااااائع 
تحياتووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> عليكم بالف عافيه شهيتيني



 الله يعافيك خيتي 
شكرا لموروك الجميل 
عطرتي صفحتي بوجودك الحلو 
تحياتووووووووو  :bigsmile:

----------


## Hussain.T

واااو

روعة صراحة وخصوصا  انه من ايد ولد عمي 

اكييييد لذيذ

يسلمووو همسة ع الصور الحلوين

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*جوعتيني عفر* 

*بس زين بكرهـ بنشوي في بيتنآ القميل الا ودهـ يتفضل ماعليكم عزيمهـ*

*وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه* 

*لاعدمنآ الجديد*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## نبراس،،،

ايييه لحم رائع جدا 
عفوا عفوا ...  قصدي صور رائعه 
يسلمووووووو اختي

----------


## looovely

* يعطيك العافيه هموووس*
* شهيتيني,,شكلي آني بعد باجي*
* بس آني ماآبي شطه,,بدون>>تتشرط بعد*
* يعطيك العافيه ع المشوي التحسير>>الله يهديك بس*
* تح ــيـآآآآآآآآآتي*

----------


## نور الهدايه

العوافي على القلبك

----------


## كبرياء

*يسـلمو على الطرح الحلوو ..* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف ـعـآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ـكبرـيآآء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_والله وتعرفي تحسري عـــــــــــدل  ياهموسهـ_


_خلاص متى العزومه خيتوه ؟؟؟_


_عليكم بالف عافيه يالغلا _ 
_ومطرح مايسري يمري_ 
_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## همسة ألم

> واااو
> 
> روعة صراحة وخصوصا انه من ايد ولد عمي 
> 
> اكييييد لذيذ
> 
> يسلمووو همسة ع الصور الحلوين
> 
> تحياتي



كلامك صح % 
الله يسلمك خوي 
يعطيك الله العافيه على مرورك الحلو 
تحياتوووووووو  :embarrest:

----------


## همسة ألم

> *جوعتيني عفر*  
> *بس زين بكرهـ بنشوي في بيتنآ القميل الا ودهـ يتفضل ماعليكم عزيمهـ* 
> *وربي يعطيكـ ألف عافيه*  
> *لاعدمنآ الجديد* 
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



 ايه اشوه عليك خيه  :toung: 
الله يعافيك خيه 
مشكوووره على مرورك الجميل 
تحياتوووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> ايييه لحم رائع جدا 
> عفوا عفوا ... قصدي صور رائعه 
> يسلمووووووو اختي



هههههههههه
تسلم أخوي على مرورك الطيب 
تحياتووووووووووووو  :amuse:

----------


## همسة ألم

> *يعطيك العافيه هموووس*
> 
> *شهيتيني,,شكلي آني بعد باجي*
> *بس آني ماآبي شطه,,بدون>>تتشرط بعد*
> *يعطيك العافيه ع المشوي التحسير>>الله يهديك بس*
> 
> 
> *تح ــيـآآآآآآآآآتي*



 تعالي تفضلي خيه 
ههه شروطك على راسي 
 :wink:  نحيسة هذي الأيام أدري
بس والله معذوره >>> باين مزي وضوح الشمس
تسلمي لمرورك الكشوخي  
تحياااتوووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> العوافي على القلبك



 الله يعاافيك أخوي
تفضل معاناه  :wink:  
حياك الدار دارك 
مشكووورلمرورك الجميل 
تحياتووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> *يسـلمو على الطرح الحلوو ..* 
> 
> *يعطيك ربي ألف ـعـآفيهـ ..* 
> *لآعدمـ ..* 
> 
> *ـكبرـيآآء*



الله يعافيك خيه 
تسلمي على مروررك الرااائع 
تحياتووووووووووووو  :amuse:

----------


## همسة ألم

> _والله وتعرفي تحسري عـــــــــــدل ياهموسهـ_
> 
> 
> _خلاص متى العزومه خيتوه ؟؟؟_ 
> 
> _عليكم بالف عافيه يالغلا_ 
> _ومطرح مايسري يمري_ 
> _تحياتي الحارهـ_



 هههههههههههههه
أنتون حددوا الوقت 
وأني حااضره  :cool: 
الله يعافيك خيه 
تسلمي لمرورك الرااائع 
فرحتيني بشوفتك 
تحياتووووووووووووووو  :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شو هاللحم باين عليه روووعه ولذييذ*
*عليكم بالف الف عاااافيه*
*ادري توني تفرغت بس الظرووف* 
*عذراااااااا خيتوووو*
*ولاعدمنااا جديدج الحلووو*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## LUCKY

حبيت اسال في توصيل اذا في حطو الرقم على شان نعطيكم العنوان ههههههههه


خوش مشوي بالصحه و العافيه على قلوبكم 

تراني جوعان و الغداء شوي و يجي تفضلو معانا 
بس اكل مطاعم مو شوي بيت 


تقلبي مروري

----------


## ليلاس

مشكووووووووورة غناتي

يسلموووووووووا

----------


## همسة ألم

> *شو هاللحم باين عليه روووعه ولذييذ*
> *تسلميييييييييي حبيبتي* 
> *عليكم بالف الف عاااافيه*
> *الله يعافيك .. تفضلي ويانا >>ولو خلص بس نسوي مره ثانيه للحلوين >>خخ* 
> *ادري توني تفرغت بس الظرووف* 
> *عذراااااااا خيتوووو*
> *لا شدعوه خيتوو و*
> *عااادي :)* 
> *ولاعدمنااا جديدج الحلووو*
> ...



*تسلمييييييييييييييي غناتي* 
*لمرورك الحلوووووووووووو* 
*اسعتيني جدا بتواجدك* 
*موفقه* 
*تحيآآتووووووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> حبيت اسال في توصيل اذا في حطو الرقم على شان نعطيكم العنوان ههههههههه
> *هههههه*
> *في توصيل اخوي* 
> *والرقم هكوا محطوط في كل مكان >>> شدابه* 
> 
> خوش مشوي بالصحه و العافيه على قلوبكم 
> *الله يعافيك خوي ..*
> *تفضل عليه >>اصلا خلصوه وماخلو شي* 
> *كله من همسو الدبه*   
> ...



* مشكوووووور أخوي* 
*لمرورك المميز والرااائع* 
*سعدت كثيرا لمرورك* 
*هنا في صفحتي المتواضعه ..*
*يعطيك الله العافيه* 
*موفق ..*
*تحيآآتووووووووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> مشكووووووووورة غناتي
> * العفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو* 
> يسلموووووووووا



* الله يسلمك ..*
*بتواااااااااجدك زادت إضاء صفحتي* 
*مشكووووره حبيبتي* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه* 
*موفقه* 
*تحيآآـتوووووووووووووووو*

----------

